# 2020 - the truth may shock you!



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought I had posted this earlier.

I found this last night and thought it was on the money.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This all ties up in a nice little bow with "The Great Reset" plan they vomited out at Davos.
Evil is on the march.

Thankfully, somebody will kill me long before I have to suffer it.
As @Sasquatch said on the podcast, I'll be dead long before I'm told to get on the train.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This all ties up in a nice little bow with "The Great Reset" plan they vomited out at Davos.
> Evil is on the march.
> 
> Thankfully, somebody will kill me long before I have to suffer it.
> As @Sasquatch said on the podcast, I'll be dead long before I'm told to get on the train.


Pile of spent brass buddy....pile of spent brass.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Pile of spent brass buddy....pile of spent brass.


Funny you mention that . . . just finished resizing and re-priming 500 +/- cases . . .

Getting ready to make them whole . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Funny you mention that . . . just finished resizing and re-priming 500 +/- cases . . .
> 
> Getting ready to make them whole . . .
> 
> ...


Was at a friends house and he mentioned he needed more ammo. His why replied "You really need MORE ammo?" and him and I said at the same time "You can never have enough ammo".


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

"most of them peaceful"...I stopped right there.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Murdock67 said:


> "most of them peaceful"...I stopped right there.


This is not an attempt to show antifa in a good light. It does show the how and why this is happening. Jason A is not a liberal by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

inceptor said:


> This is not an attempt to show antifa in a good light. It does show the how and why this is happening. Jason A is not a liberal by any stretch of the imagination.


I was referring to the person in the video, nothing more.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

*Matthew 16:27
For the Son of man shall come in the glory of his Father with his angels; and then he shall reward every man according to his works.

Matthew 25:31
When the Son of man shall come in his glory, and all the holy angels with him, then shall he sit on the throne of his glory:

Mark 8:38
Whoever therefore shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation; of him also shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he comes in the glory of his Father with the holy angels.

2 Thessalonians 1:7
And to you who are troubled rest with us, when the Lord Jesus shall be revealed from heaven with his mighty angels,*

Matthew 13:38-44 promises that Christ will return with His angels and rip "the tares" from the ground and cast them into a fiery furnace. Christ's second return will be the greatest "re-set" mankind will ever experience since Noah's flood.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Wow. The video really lays out exactly what's happening in our nation and the entire world.

The book of Revelation (and other prophetic books of the Bible) also lays out what's going to happen and IS happening. Our greatest "prep" is belief in Christ and putting on the "full Gospel armor." I forget to practice my faith all too often. But as the video points out, the Globalists plan on using FEAR to control the peoples of the world and to usher in their One World "Utopia."

But fear not!!!

*2 Timothy 1:7, "For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind."*

I suggest that we refresh our faith with a close reading of Psalms 91.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> I suggest that we refresh our faith with a close reading of Psalms 91.


First off . . . AMEN to Psalm 91

Another pair of verses I hang onto:

Matthew 26:51-52 (KJV) 
51 And, behold, one of them which were with Jesus stretched out his hand, and drew his sword, and struck a servant of the high priest's, and smote off his ear. 
52 Then said Jesus unto him, Put up again thy sword into his place: for all they that take the sword shall perish with the sword.

Peter was told to put up his sword . . . that he had done enough . . . BUT . . . he was not rejected, condemned, or repudiated by Jesus. He was just warned not to be the aggressor and "take the sword" . . .

I believe however that we should provide for our own . . . including providing whatever protection we are trained, able, and proficient with:

1 Timothy 5:8 (KJV) 
8 But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel.

I will not go looking for a fight . . . but if I die in a pile of hot brass attempting to defend my family and/or my church family and/or myself . . . I don't have the least bit of a problem with it. There are many much worse ways to exit planet Earth.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> First off . . . AMEN to Psalm 91
> 
> Another pair of verses I hang onto:
> 
> ...


I think in Matthew 26:52 Jesus saved Peter's life. They had 2 swords against what was probably at least a platoon of men who were all armed. JMHO

Jesus also said in Luke 22:36 He said to them, "But now if you have a purse, take it, and also a bag; and if you don't have a sword, sell your cloak and buy one." I think He would approve also of having more than one sword, just sayin.......

We are to defend ourselves but not start the conflict. Finishing it will work. If I have to be buried in brass, so be it. I will have done the best that I could.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> First off . . . AMEN to Psalm 91
> 
> Another pair of verses I hang onto:
> 
> ...


Total agreement. I won't stand by and watch innocent people being shackled or slaughtered by a rogue government so that Satan can further his Globalist/Socialist plans. I'm a peaceful person and don't start trouble but I have several guns and several thousands of rounds of ammo. "Speak softly but carry a big stick!!" Teddy Roosevelt. At some point ... we all need to draw a definitive line in the sand.

As for taking actions towards preparedness?

*2 Thessalonians 3:10, "For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat."*


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

inceptor said:


> I think in Matthew 26:52 Jesus saved Peter's life. They had 2 swords against what was probably at least a platoon of men who were all armed. JMHO
> 
> Jesus also said in Luke 22:36 He said to them, "But now if you have a purse, take it, and also a bag; and if you don't have a sword, sell your cloak and buy one." I think He would approve also of having more than one sword, just sayin.......
> 
> We are to defend ourselves but not start the conflict. Finishing it will work. If I have to be buried in brass, so be it. I will have done the best that I could.


Two swords, two knives, and at least one gun! :vs_cool:


----------

